# English in Sharm



## Clairey1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi,

I'm looking for some advice regarding English teaching in Sharm. I'm a senior qualified English teacher working in the UK. I lived and taught in the Middle East for 6 years and being back in the UK is really not floating my boat so I'm looking for something different....Egypt is appealing to me right now, but not Cairo or Alexandria, etc. 

Could anyone tell me what education in Sharm is like? Are there universities/colleges/English schools? What about hotels, do they hire English teachers for corporate training? I'm not interested in primary/secondary teaching....only young adults/adults. Is there a demand for English teaching in Sharm?

Any advice would be much appreciated 

Thanks

C


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Hi and Welcome to the forum.

As far as I am aware there is no education yet in Sharm past the Secondary level. I've heard of a university proposing to be built in Nabq Bay, but if or when I don't know.

I think if you are looking at this level of teaching you would have to consider Cairo or Alex.

Sam


----------



## Clairey1 (Jan 4, 2008)

Hi Sam,

Thanks for your reply! 

How do people living in Sharm cope then? Surely there must be some sort of training academy where people go to study English or do they study before moving to Sharm?

What about English provision in hotels? 

How easy would it be to establish an English school in Sharm....is setting up your own business a difficult process?

Thanks,

C


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Clairey1 said:


> Hi Sam,
> 
> Thanks for your reply!
> 
> ...


Hi.

As far as I'm aware everybody does their studies in Cairo or Alex before coming to Sharm. There are people I've seen advertising private lessons also for languages, but most commonly people advertise Arabic, Italian & Russian teaching. There is a centre which offers language classes and can do translations - you can find more info about them on International Language & Computer Center Sharm El Sheikh. It's not a school, I don't really know what it is actually or how successful they are!

When it comes to setting up your own business, this can be very easy but depends on the type of business you want to set up. There is at the moment an article being written on this very subject, proposed to be a concise guide for foreigners setting up business in Egypt. I will post it here once it is completed. It will take you through the different kind of companies there are, which would be most suitable, the costs involved and the steps needed to do so.

You may be better off, rather than setting up a school, doing something freelance and taking classes in hotels etc for the staff - then using their conference centres as the base for each lesson. Less overheads for you initially. 

Sam


----------

